# Diablo III CE?



## S.E.Lain (3. Dezember 2008)

Was meint ihr wird es wohl eine Diablo III CE (Collectors Edition) geben und vll gar noch als Pre Order?


----------



## direct-Gaming (3. Dezember 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> Was meint ihr wird es wohl eine Diablo III CE (Collectors Edition) geben und vll gar noch als Pre Order?



Hm, also ich denke eine CE könnte es auf jeden Fall geben - eine Pre Order halte ich ehr für unwahrscheinlich. Bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher aber hat Blizzard schon mal eine Pre Order gemacht?


----------



## Flipmode (3. Dezember 2008)

direct-Gaming schrieb:


> Hm, also ich denke eine CE könnte es auf jeden Fall geben - eine Pre Order halte ich ehr für unwahrscheinlich. Bin mir auch nicht ganz sicher aber hat Blizzard schon mal eine Pre Order gemacht?


Ja haben sie bei WoW damals ^^


----------



## direct-Gaming (3. Dezember 2008)

Flipmode schrieb:


> Ja haben sie bei WoW damals ^^



Das kann gut sein ^^ bin bei WOW erst so ein Jahr später über einen Arbeitskollegen eingestiegen ^^. Aktuell zocke ich das Game allerdings kaum noch.


----------



## LoLTroll (3. Dezember 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> Was meint ihr wird es wohl eine Diablo III CE (Collectors Edition) geben und vll gar noch als Pre Order?



naja, Collectors Edition kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen...ist ja mitlerweile Mode zu jedem Spiel ne CE rauszubringen.

Aber ne Preorder...hmm, weiß nicht. Da Diablo ja hauptsächlich ein Solo-RP ist denke ich maximal ne Preorder, wo man 10€ vorzahlt und nen Schlüsselband + sichere Version am Releasetag kriegt.


----------



## -bloodberry- (4. Dezember 2008)

Denke nicht, dass es eine Pre-Order-Version geben wird, da das bei Offline-Spielen (bei Spielen allgemein o.O) eher unüblich ist.

Mit einer Collector's Edition rechne ich aber fest und werde sie mir auch auf jeden Fall zulegen, wenn sie nicht total überteuert ist.


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Dezember 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Denke nicht, dass es eine Pre-Order-Version geben wird, da das bei Offline-Spielen (bei Spielen allgemein o.O) eher unüblich ist.



naja, manchmal gibt es so Koorperationen zwischen großen Elektronikmärkten und den Publishern, wo es mal nen Schlüsselband gibt, wenn man 10€ vorstreckt. Jedoch sind das dann keine vom Publisher "geplanten" Preorder-aktionen...trozdem gab es sowas zB bei Farcry 2


----------



## Malarki@buffed (6. Dezember 2008)

PreOrder eher weniger aber ich bin mir sehr sicher das es eine CE geben wird.
Warum auch nicht, will jeder haben - Blizz macht Geld. Alle sind zufrieden.
War doch bei WoW 1-3 auch so ^_^


----------



## Leviathan666 (6. Dezember 2008)

Jo, nur dass die Leute jetzt schon seit Jahren auf D3 warten. Das gibt nen Hype wie nix gutes.

Es ist auch völlig egal sich Gedanken zu machen obs ne Collector's Edition von Diablo 3 geben wird.
Ich bin einfach nur froh wenn der Release bekannt gegeben wird. =D


----------



## DunCrow (8. Dezember 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> Was meint ihr wird es wohl eine Diablo III CE (Collectors Edition) geben und vll gar noch als Pre Order?



Mit ner CE lässt sich ordentlich Absahnen, schon allein deshalb wird es sicher eine geben.

Ausserdem glaub ich dass kleine Goodies für den Verkauf förderlich sind.

Immerhin wird sich Blizz bei Diablo III wieder Stärker mit Software-Piraterie auseinander setzen müssen, da DIII wohl auch im Singleplayer gut zu spielen sein wird. Im Gegensatz zu WoW und WCIII, die ja von diesem Thema kaum betroffen sind. Und da ist jeder materielle Schnickschnack der jemanden zum Kauf bewegen könnte hilfreich.


----------

